# Two things happened today



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

First. I got a cll from Skip this morning. It seems he may be delayed in coming here for a few days. Sharon was taken to the hospital last night after (as Skip told it) she fell( uh huh) and hit her head on a railing and was cut bad enough that she needed stitches. An ambulance came and took her to the hospital. Skip said that she'll be fine. She apparently bled quite a bit but he wisely did NOT take a picture. As usual we had a few good laughs about several other things. He's doing well and taking care of her (He said he's not going to take any pics if he wants to live).

Then later, I guess about 2:45 I got another call from a guy who probably has more knowledge about hunting and trapping and such in his little finger than about anyone I know(except for a few other members here). He doesn't post a lot here but(you new guys take note) when he does, read it slowly and then read it again. Through the years I've only had the pleasure a few times unfortunately.

It was a pleasure to speak to him again as he doesn't come down off the mountain to often Thanks for the call Dave (catcapper).

There are few things more important to me than good friends. Many of them I've made here on PT.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well Don that was an exciting day to say the least, it would be an honor for me also to get together with Skip, there would be a few stories told, and then there is Cat, a couple weeks would hardly be enough time to spend with him, thanks for the update.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words fellas--- one of these days we'll all get together.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Thanks for the kind words fellas--- one of these days we'll all get together.
> 
> awprint:


 I'm hoping not to go to that place yet.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, just like the song.

That's some good stuff, men.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just an update on Skip. 
He's still in California. Sharon gets her stitches out Friday. He got some other news about his sister back in Michigan, her and her husband have COVID. He said they were not doing well and he sounded pretty worried. He's staying out at his California sisters for now because he's not sure if he had contact or not. But he's still planning on dropping by here. But I'll certainly understand if it doesn't work out for whatever reason. I might cuss him and give him a hard time on the phone though, but I'm sure you all knew that would happen. 
And we'd laugh about it.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow thank you for the update don


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes Wow also, and again thanks for the update.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Keep'in my fingers crossed for skips sis and husband--- not a good thing--- hope all goes well for them--- thanks for keep'in us in the loop Don.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Spoke to Skip again today. His sister in California is not doing well. Sharon is healing up nicely after she allegedly fell... his other sister and her husband are stable and seem to be improving, the cousin? In Michigan who lives in iron mountain was rushed to Marquette due to COVID. She is in critical condition as of his last contact. 
I told Skip that I was going to tell you all that he was LOVING California. He was loving it so much that he was considering moving there permanently to chase the bikini clad girls on the beach. I asked if was going to be on the beach by LA or San Fran.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a lot of tough news, YD, although good to hear about Skip's sister and brother in-law getting better. Sure hope the cousin can shake that stuff.


----------

